# Is this a barrel of Chinese Honey?



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, the barrel does say "made in Taiwan"


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, I see that, but was wondering whether the barrel could have been made there and it did not contain the illegal honey. This guy is huge and purports to send out several hundred thousand pounds a day.


----------



## Tom Brueggen (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm speaking out of turn, but compelled to respond anyway. Odds are, even if it is Chinese honey, he probably doesn't know. That's the beauty of laundering it through different nations. He may have good reason to suspect it, if the honey is dirt cheap, but may not care either way. 

Suppose it doesn't hurt to ask him what the sourcing is on all his honey, just to see if he even knows. After all, could be the barrel itself was made in Taiwan but the honey inside is pure American. 

Good luck tracking anything down. All I KNOW is where the jars of honey on my porch came from!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

From reading the _Commercial _forum and _For Sale_ posts, the origin of the barrel itself, and the origin of the contents are not necessarily the same. Here is one example:



suttonbeeman said:


> sold orange ex white for 1.60...three major packers all offering 1.60 with _*barrel exchange*_ and picked up at your dock!


Honey barrels are swapped around / reused / refilled in much the same way standard pallets are reused.



(click the blue arrow in the quote box to see the original post/thread)


----------

